# autonomo - landlords/renting



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry I cannot remember the thread or who told me that you cannot register as autonomo if you do holiday lettings or long term lets. But I found this on the list of automono 

Services for Spanish autonomos



> _68.2 Renting and operating of own or leased real estate
> 681*
> 68.20 Renting and operating of own or leased real estate
> 70.20 6810*_


So do we have to register even if we let our now and again or not.. From a personal point of view registering has the benefit of health cover. but as i say i am sure someone here said that you cannot register as autonomo for being a "landlord" you obviously pay tax on income.

Its just that we are on a viewing visit the week after next and some properties may have letting potential

thanks

C


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cambio said:


> Sorry I cannot remember the thread or who told me that you cannot register as autonomo if you do holiday lettings or long term lets. But I found this on the list of automono
> 
> Services for Spanish autonomos
> 
> ...



I do believe that it was snikpoh who has been told that he can't register as autónomo as a landlord...


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I do believe that it was snikpoh who has been told that he can't register as autónomo as a landlord...


Ahh hopefully he will explain as it clearly says on the link. Maybe it is about how many properties you have


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Yep. I tried to go autonomo to sort out our Health Care farce.

We went to see a very reputable abogado who had been recommended to us and explained our situation.

I explained that we are early retirees with 3 children who have a number of properties which we rent out as a 'business'. Our income is, of course, already declared via hacienda and that we would like to be declared autonomo.

The answer was plain, they even rang hacienda while we were there. Unfortunately I could not hear the conversation but the answer was clear - NO this is not a valid business.


Now, it could be down to our level of income or perhaps the sporadic nature of some of it. Or it could just be that the person we spoke to was not willing to be more helpful.

All I can say is that this was our experience - most unhelpful. Unfortunately we have nothing in writing so I am just waiting for the fine!!!!!


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> Yep. I tried to go autonomo to sort out our Health Care farce.
> 
> We went to see a very reputable abogado who had been recommended to us and explained our situation.
> 
> ...


When we rented our property we had to pay two months deposit i asked the landlord that when we left would we recieve the two months back and he said only one month the other is taxes this leads me to believe he is autonamo i will ask him how it works here for info and post it back to you 
Could be he has other businesses and it all comes under them i dont know but i will try and find out 
Hope i can help


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tonyinspain said:


> When we rented our property we had to pay two months deposit i asked the landlord that when we left would we recieve the two months back and he said only one month the other is taxes this leads me to believe he is autonamo i will ask him how it works here for info and post it back to you
> Could be he has other businesses and it all comes under them i dont know but i will try and find out
> Hope i can help


He's having you on!

If he has taken two months as deposit (fianza), then how can he use half of it to pay his tax bill. This is YOUR money and as such, by law, can not be used for any other purpose!


However, if you could find out for me I would appreciate it.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tonyinspain said:


> When we rented our property we had to pay two months deposit i asked the landlord that when we left would we recieve the two months back and he said only one month the other is taxes this leads me to believe he is autonamo i will ask him how it works here for info and post it back to you
> Could be he has other businesses and it all comes under them i dont know but i will try and find out
> Hope i can help


This is great. 

I presume I can now, legally, use my tenants' deposits to pay my tax bills :cheer2: (party time ...)


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> This is great.
> 
> I presume I can now, legally, use my tenants' deposits to pay my tax bills :cheer2: (party time ...)


Im not really 100% certain but thats what i asked him when we started the contract and thats what he said it was for and my friend ( spanish) has the same contract as ive never rented before i asked the question and was told its taken as taxes we paid in effect two months deposit and one months rent i thought it was a weird thing to do as i always thought on leaving aslong as your apartment is cleaned and well looked after your full deposit was returned as i live in catalunya it might be a catalan thing hes here tom and ill ask to clarify and also how his autonamo works and get back to you


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

had a reply form a solicitors re the landlord autonomo situation




> Thank you for your email.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

